
Women Once Ruled the Computer World. When Did Silicon Valley Become Brotopia? - rwx------
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-02-01/women-once-ruled-computers-when-did-the-valley-become-brotopia
======
montrose
One way to test that claim is to look at e.g. who worked at Xerox Parc in the
1970s:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_associated_with...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_associated_with_PARC)

------
FroshKiller
If you're interested in the history of how women got pushed out of computing,
you should also check out Programmed Inequality by Marie Hicks as well. It's a
thorough examination of how Britain squandered their early computing lead in
the WWII & postwar periods by shutting skilled women out of computer-related
work in government and industry.

------
noemit
least favorite topic ever. women never ruled the computer world. they were
secretaries. move on.

~~~
andreasvc
Would love to read more about this. I've read that early programming was
thought of like a glorified telephone operator, but that these women had
advanced mathematics degrees.

I can't find anything non-biased though, everyone just wants to push the
female victim narrative.

